

In 1888, one man patented a machine for vending “healthy” electric shocks - Thevet
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/10/a-look-at-the-1888-patent-for-an-electric-shock-vending-machine

======
jfb
It's a crying shame that the Museum Of Questionable Medical Devices [1]
closed; it was one of my favorite places to take friends visiting when I lived
in Minneapolis. You could sit in THE ORIGINAL ORGONE ACCUMULATOR! You could
get your head measured by an AUTOMATIC PHRENOLOGY MACHINE! You could marvel at
the things RADIO-ACTIVE and ELECTRIC that were invariably fitted to be
inserted in the anus!

[1]
[http://www.museumofquackery.com/welcome.htm](http://www.museumofquackery.com/welcome.htm)

~~~
a3n
> You could marvel at the things RADIO-ACTIVE and ELECTRIC that were
> invariably fitted to be inserted in the anus!

Clearly alien technology.

------
Quai
It might seem far-fetch, but Electroconvulsive therapy[1] are still used to
treat severe depression even today.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroconvulsive_therapy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroconvulsive_therapy)

------
SoftwareMaven
There are people today who believe many health problems are the result of too
many electrons in the body (so go walk around barefoot outside for a while to
ground them out). This could have renewed interest today!

